# Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?



## DJ_Michii (12. Dezember 2018)

*Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*

Huhu!

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einen neuen Stuhl, wir sitzen alle Stundenlang vor unseren Computern, da sollte der Stuhl kein 5€ Teil sein wo man sich den Rücken komplett kaputt macht.
Aktuell sitz ich auf einem DX Racer, der aber so langsam seinen Dienst vollendet hat.. (quietscht usw.) ein neuer muss her.. 100% zufrieden war ich mit dem Teil auch nie gewesen leider, deswegen dieses mal ehr kein DX Racer wieder.

Daher wollte ich einfach mal in die Runde fragen auf was für Stühle ihr so sitzt??

Falls wer einen tollen Stuhl kennt und mir was "empfehlen" mag, gerne her damit!

Er darf maximal 1000€ kosten. 
Sollte 120-150Kg aushalten.
Perfekt für min. 1.85m sein.
Gerne Echtleder.
Ich sitze am Tag 8-12h auf dem Stuhl, sollte also wirklich bequem sein.

Ich hab selber auch schon etwas rumgeschaut und hab überlegt ob es eventuell ein Noblechairs Hero wird ... aber wollte erstmal rumfragen noch.

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*

Ich sitze auf nem "noblechairs icon". Erfüllt auf dem Papier alle deine Anforderungen und ich bin sehr zufrieden - ob es für dich dagegen bequem ist wird dir von uns keiner sagen können.


----------



## Ray2015 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*

Habe einen "Noblechairs Epic" und bin super zufrieden. Anfangs, wegen der etwas härteren Polsterung, zwar ungewohnt aber dafür qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Meine alten Stühle fingen nach paar Wochen immer an zu knarzen und waren relativ schnell durchgesessen. Mit dem Epic alles kein Problem.

Da du etwas mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast, kannst du dir ja eine Leder Variante holen


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*

Ich sitzte seit 10 Jahren auf einem Grammer Vollleder "Chefsessel". Für mich einfach super. Meine Jungs haben sich Gamingchairs gekauft und sind auch soweit zufrieden. Wobei die Guten auch nicht gerade günstig sind.
Gruß T.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*

Ich habe ebenfalls noch einen alten DxRacer Smooth Chief S.  

- Die Basis (der Teil auf dem man sitzt und der Rückenlehne, Armlehnen und Gasdruckfeder verbindet) ist zwei mal durchgebrochen. Beim ersten mal auf Garantie ersetzt, beim zweiten Mal habe ich das Polster abgezogen und das Skelett verstärkt.  Die Dinger bestehen aus wirklich billigem Metall und die Schweißnähte kommen offenbar von jemandem, der zum ersten Mal geschweißt hat

- Die Armlehnen bestehen schon seit Jahre aus mehr Panzertape als allem anderen

- Das Kunstleder hat teilweise seine Oberfläche verloren und dort ist nun nur noch das Grundmaterial, irgendein Gewebe

- Die Gasdruckfeder gibt manchmal leicht nach, manchmal hält sie ihren Druck wieder für eine Weile.

- Der Stuhl dreht unter Belastung immer nach links weg ...  da ist wohl irgendwas schief.

- Sämtliche Zierelemente sind längst abgefallen.


Ich kann nur davon abraten, so ein Teil von DxRacer/Maxnomic/Nobelchairs/Secretlab/Ficmax/Homall/Nitro/E-Blue/Corsair/Clutch Chairz/GT Omega/EWinRacing/AKRacing/Furmax/Spieltek/Arozzi/Vertagear/GTRacing/Techni/OPSeat/Merax/...  zu kaufen.

(Unter wie vielen Markennamen werden die Dinger eigentlich vertrieben?!)


Hier ein Bild von dem Prachtstück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*

Du sitzt in Berlin.
Kurz zu Caseking. Probesitzen.
Mir hat der Epic am besten gefallen.


----------



## DJ_Michii (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*



HisN schrieb:


> Du sitzt in Berlin.
> Kurz zu Caseking. Probesitzen.
> Mir hat der Epic am besten gefallen.



Nein ich sitze nicht in Berlin. 
Und Caseking ist atm gute 4h von mir entfernt, mir zu weit für ein "kurzes Probesitzen" 



Wie ich sehe, haben hier relativ viele einen Noblechairs, dann werde ich dem doch auch einfach mal die Chance geben, gibts große Unterschiede zwischen dem Hero und dem Icon ??


----------



## Cruach (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*

Seit heute Secretlab Titan. Der Hammer, super komfortabel. Hatte davor den Markus von Ikea, kein Vergleich!


----------



## Zinne89 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was für Stühle nutzt ihr so?*

Ich sitze auf einem DX Racer Racing Series Top zufrieden !


----------



## Mark67 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Was fÃ¼r StÃ¼hle nutzt ihr so?*

Bin  Asket und liebe Gründe, mir die Beine zu vertreten, mein Favorit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


----------

